# Corsica ferry broke her moorings



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Ferry adrift in port
http://www.varmatin.com/ajaccio/le-...sica-ferries-dans-le-port-de-toulon.1526499.1

The link is not too strong


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.varmatin.com/ajaccio/le-...orsica-ferries-dans-le-port-de-toulon.1526499.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

2 nd links works better but you have to go down the page.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver sm,yesterday 18:23 re:corsica ferry broke her moorings.i noted #3 went down the page,shows picture and a brief discription of ferry.interesting post.regards ben27


----------

